# Turbo CIS



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

can a see some for insperation, thinking about doing it!?!


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: Turbo CIS (dirtrida274)*

It's been running a few weeks but no road test yet


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Turbo CIS (dirtrida274)*

i have a turbo volvo cis box set up for a mk1. if interested i want $150 for it.


----------



## 1meanz (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Turbo CIS (epjetta)*

If you want to see a sweet CIS turbo car go here. http://www.youtube.com/user/jrcook320
the dark grey BMW belongs to a good buddy of mine. It is a 2.0L M10 running a mix of porsche and volvo parts with a BMW turbo fuel distributor. The car runs well into the mid 14s in the quarter on a very small T27? turbo. The other videos of his are of my IROC. If you want more info on his setup go to the bimmerforums.com and search his screen name jrcook320.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Turbo CIS (1meanz)*








thats carzy ****.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Turbo CIS (1meanz)*

Thats pretty sweet... i love those older BMWs... incidentally... what were his dyno figures? (i couldn't listen to the audio unfortunately)


----------



## 1meanz (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Turbo CIS (Peter Tong)*

well obviously his intercooler efficeincy sucked on a stationary dyno like that but he put 183hp to the wheels if I remember correctly.


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Turbo CIS (1meanz)*

I had a 79 Scirocco that put down 240+ HP on CIS fueled 1.8 8v back in the late 80's/early 90's. Even after losing my aux. fuel (which meant having to stay under 8 PSI boost) it still ran low 14's/high 13's. I wish I'd have gotten it to the track when everything was right (and knew how to drag better back then) because I have no doubt that it would've run in the 12's. 
I say go for it. If I could have that kind of ride back then, there's no reason you shouldn't be able to top it pretty easily with what's out there today! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Turbo CIS (dirtrida274)*

Here's mine from three years ago:










































































_Modified by Longitudinal at 9:03 AM 3-15-2008_


----------



## turbobunny007 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: Turbo CIS (Longitudinal)*

here is my rabbit turbo video. There are a couple on there just look at my profile. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-1czsu0NcM


----------



## SpeedTek808 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: Turbo CIS (dirtrida274)*

I hit [email protected] mph 1/4 mile with my CIS 8v car in 1991.








Hopefully that will be some inspiration!
With todays technology hopefully you can go faster.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Turbo CIS (SpeedTek808)*

You definitely make 425 HP on CIS without auxiliary injectors, that is certain. Congrats on the power. I'm just pointing it out to others so their expectations are not too high.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Turbo CIS (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_Here's mine from three years ago:










Benz downdraft CIS...I love it!








Hmm....I know where one of those units is....


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Turbo CIS (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_
Benz downdraft CIS...I love it!








Hmm....I know where one of those units is....

Thanks. I never fully tapped the flow potential of the MB V8 unit, but it made lots of power on a true-blue CIS-turbo without any non-CIS parts.
In plumbing the fuel lines, having boxes full of various CIS lines came in handy.


----------



## SpeedTek808 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: Turbo CIS (Longitudinal)*

Back in 1983....I made a 325 hp 1.6L Rabbit Turbo Engine with just CIS. I used a early 924 fuel distributor and a 930 Porsche Booster Fuel Pump running 120 PSI Fuel Pressure under boost. I also used a modified Audi 5000 Turbo Warm up Regulator. Tuning the car was a pain because back them tuning CIS was not fun. There was limited information and everything we gained was learning from the guys at RUF who were 930 specialists, but knew how to get 650hp out of a 3.3L H6 Air Cooled Engine. There was a lot of hit and miss with parts and a lot of cracked pistons! I used the car for both SCCA autocross (EM Champion 2 years) and Drag Racing 13.24 @ 124 mph q-mile was the best time (this was 1983 now.) and street legal.








There are other CIS projects I have done even retrofit them on Toyota, Peugeot and Mazda Turbo cars with great success. But we have found that external injectors are the fastest tunable situation with a old HKS AIC controller which you can adjust while driving the car.


_Modified by SpeedTek808 at 7:29 PM 3-24-2008_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Turbo CIS (SpeedTek808)*

This thread gives me hope and motivation to keep going with CIS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Great technical information here!!! http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=751684


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Turbo CIS (dirtrida274)*

Don't forget Audi sold many a turbo CIS car. Here is a nice swap into a 84 Coupe GT.


----------

